# Fresh Cabbage Salsa Recipe



## rodbuilder (Jun 28, 2008)

I have been working on a fresh cabbage salsa for a while and finally got it close to where all my family like it.  I also use it in the place of coleslaw on pulled pork sammies...

3 cups cabbage (chopped)
1/3 cup tomato (diced)
1/3 cup onion (diced)
1/3 cup pickled jalapeno (diced)
3 Tbs pickled jalapeno juice from jar
4 sprigs cilantro (chopped fine)
1/2 tsp lime juice
salt and pepper to taste...

I use Mezzetta brand jalapeno's as you can get them mild or hot... Wife likes the mild best... 

Like any other recipe amounts can be adjusted to your taste...

Enjoy...


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 28, 2008)

It sounds wonderful...Thanks!


----------



## supervman (Jun 28, 2008)

Now Dude that is just incredible! 
THANKS so much for sharing it. 
As an old BoHunk I've seen my fair share of cabbage. 
Never thought of this. 

Gonna five it a go real soon. 
SKOL
Vman


----------



## white cloud (Jun 28, 2008)

I have some cabbage ready to pick soon I will try it out. Sounds good to me. Thanks for sharing and I will let you know how we all like it.


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds really good.


----------



## coyote (Jun 28, 2008)

sounds great cept for the cabbage part....Naw, just joking...sounds pretty good.


----------

